
Ask HN: Do we still need browsers? - eridal
Yesterday it&#x27;s been discussed about AMP protect and now seems clear to me that restricting access to publishers equals to better experience for the user --along w publishers not having a revenue stream (side note: that&#x27;s another big problem and probably needs to be part of this conversation, but I&#x27;ll purposely leave that aside just to focus on the user&#x27;s POV)<p>This also could explain the ad blocker rise, which is just restricting access to publishers.<p>So the idea that came to me was, why do we need to consume publishers&#x27; content using regular browsers?<p>More so this question leads to: why do we new to use gmail client to use gmail servers?<p>Could browsers allow to choose what client code will load whenever I access facebook.com?<p>Do we need a new breed of browsers? Or can they evolve into this?
======
owebmaster
> So the idea that came to me was, why do we need to consume publishers'
> content using regular browsers?

Because content creators need to make money and that is how you make money on
the internet (Google and FB included).

